# Tout sauvegarder sur iCloud et ne rien conserver sur le Mac



## TroIIMan06 (23 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Par manque de place sur mon ordinateur, j'ai décidé de souscrire à l'offre de 50 Go sur iCloud.
Le truc c'est que je ne m'y connais pas du tout.

Je souhaiterais sauvegarder toutes mes photos et documents dessus et ne rien laisser sur le Mac à part les logiciels. Si jamais j'ai besoin de consulter une photo ou un document, aller voir dans iCloud drive directement. Est ce possible ? Si oui, quelle marche à suivre ? Si non, quelle alternative ? 

Merci d'avance,

Guillaume


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Septembre 2017)

Salut,

Pour les documents, il faudrait que tu les stock dans l'onglet iCoud Drive du Finder.
Pour les photos, il suffit de cocher l'option dans les paramètres iCloud.

Personnellement, je trouve que la synchro iCloud n'est pas hyper réactive entre les appareils.


----------



## TroIIMan06 (24 Septembre 2017)

Salut,

Merci de ta réponse. Je l'ai fait et ça fonctionne super bien. Mes documents sont bien sauvegardés sur iCloud. Par contre, est ce que si je supprime les documents de mon Mac ils seront également supprimés d'iCloud par la synchronisation ?


----------



## Madame Mim (24 Septembre 2017)

guillou972 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse. Je l'ai fait et ça fonctionne super bien. Mes documents sont bien sauvegardés sur iCloud. Par contre, est ce que si je supprime les documents de mon Mac ils seront également supprimés d'iCloud par la synchronisation ?



Oui


----------



## NestorK (26 Septembre 2017)

guillou972 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Par manque de place sur mon ordinateur, j'ai décidé de souscrire à l'offre de 50 Go sur iCloud.
> Le truc c'est que je ne m'y connais pas du tout.
> ...


Pour les photos, tu peux choisir d'utiliser localement une version "allégée". Pour tes documents, ce qui est supprimé du mac est supprimé d'iCloud.

Alternative ? Dropbox, OneDrive, Google Drive, etc.

iCloud ne permet pas ce que tu souhaites, tout simplement. Pour le moment, du moins. Je souhaiterais comme toi qu'Apple évolue sur ce point précis mais vu que ça bouge à chaque mise à jour annuelle, il ne faut pas être pressé. 

Bonne nouvelle d'High Sierra : on peut au moins partager un document via un lien. C'est une avancée...


----------

